# please help with install: gauges



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

ok lets not start the discussion about the light show, i know.... but im trying to install a narrowband air fuel gauge. which wire do i tap into and where? before connector or after, on computer side? any help is greatly appreciated.

-bili


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not sure what you need however I can get brought up to speed pretty quick
and I have access to Alldata if that helps?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2009)

What guage is it?


----------



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

just a simple autometer air fuel gauge. 1 wire to be tapped into o2 sensor wire, but which one, and where do i tap into it.


----------

